# Renewal time



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Its that time of the year again.
The insurance i currently have is quite unique, it guarenties to use original parts and only Manufacturer approved body shops.
The cover is very complete for a comprehensive insurance, but this is my problem, between 100 and 200 pound more per year than other insurances. 

On a quotation of approx £ 390,- is this 30%-50% more.
I looked at the likes of Aviva sharp price but clearly states that they have the right to the use of non original parts, same is with Admiral, and most of the others.

What is wise? 
Haven't had any claims in 10 years, but you never know.
My car is not some exclusive handbuild sports car.
It's a run of the mill Ford Kuga, but my pride and joy.
I omly use original parts for servicing, accessories, and repairs. 

Are there more insurance companies that guarentee to use only original parts?
By the way my current insurance is with a company called "Original"


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Presumably you've tried Ford's own insurance scheme?

My understanding, and thankfully like yourself I've never needed to test it, is that you have the right to use a repairer of your own choice regardless of who your insurer might like you to use.

I tend to think that with insurance there's a little bit of "you get what you pay for" by which I mean everyone is so keen to get to the best price on the comparison sites that they've stripped out more and more so something decent sees expensive, if that makes sense.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, have been insured with Ford, for one year, the next quote was excactly the double.
They certainly priced that they didn't sell.
And yes you most often get where you pay for, but if there is nothing comparable or you can't find anything comparable out there, there is always that little niggle.
A man want choice!


----------

